# Why am I wanting to do this?



## Ericrayna (May 10, 2016)

Hello all my name is Eric and I have been bit by the sailing world. I have no idea how or why. Maybe because of who I work for and speaking with customers all over the country about their engines. I have been reading and researching and low and behold I have stumbled across one near me. I have talked to the owner and he advise 2008 was the last time is was in the water. I think he said it was a Mirage but all the ones I look at on line I see none that looks like this one. He did say it had a lead keel. If I may ask you can you shed some light as to what make you think it is. I have supplied a couple pictures. 
What's your thoughts


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like a vintage money pit. Is that stern fire damage?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The photos are hard to see, and that boats looks pretty rough. Its hard to tell whether that is simply the accumulated dirt from years of storage or something much worse. Also, even if the boat was free if it doesn't have sails, or if the hull, interior or rig is damaged, that boat probably has a negative value. 

There was both a Canadian based company and a completely different Florida based company that used the trade name Mirage. That appears to be a Bruce Kelley designed Mirage 326 or Mirage 28 (looks more like a 28). 

These were pretty nice boats in their day that sailed quite well. They were constructed in Gainesville, Fla., where I went to college, and I used to visit the factory from time to time. They were simply constructed, but seemed to be of good quality. If I remember correctly these were comparatively light weight boats, with good stability for their day with a decent amount of sail area. They were designed to the MORC rule of the era, which tended to produce boats that sailed well under a broad range of conditions. These boats are a little deep for some areas of the country, but fine for most coastal regions. 

Either boat would be a good boat to learn to sail on and would be a nice boat to own if the boat was in decent shape. 

Good luck,

Jeff


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Anything can be done, but the real question is should it be done? The market is flooded with boats like this. Old racing boats are just that old racing boats, they are not going to be competitive unless there is a local fleet to sail against. Likely has little in the way of creature comforts below. Can be a fun boat to sail though, but even fixed up to great shape will never be worth more than $2500 or so(and half that is for the trailer if it is good). If you can get the boat for almost free, and the sails are good and that is just crusty dirt on the stern it might be OK. Good thing is it looks like the sails are not on the boat, so if they were cleaned and stored in a dry place and may well be in good shape. It has a prop-shaft and an outboard mount, so likely the inboard is shot, so if it does not come with an outboard, you will need one. 

Looks like it has been on the hard for a long time. If there was water down below and damaged anything, just run. It gets very involved and expensive replacing bulkheads. I would offer a couple hundred dollars. Keep in mind if you get in over your head, you will either have to cut it up, and sell the saleable parts as scrap or used parts or give it away. So find out how much lead is in the keel and keep your offer below what you would get for that so at least you have some protection. 

Some might say get a survey, but I can tell from the photos any survey would say don't buy it!


----------



## meteuz (May 13, 2010)

Outboard bracket on a boat with an inboard engine usually means that the inboard was unreliable even back when the boat was being used. Don't count on the inboard.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah I was going to say it was a motor boaters gone sailing boat... since it had a make-shift swim platform installed. Shame cause the lines do very much look like a Mirage 28. heck that looks like the original paint scheme too.

What a shameful thing to do to what was a really nice racing boat.

This will be a money pit boat, but if you like to tinker (and waste money), this is the ticket.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

SHNOOL said:


> but if you like to tinker (and waste money), this is the ticket.


Ummmm, I think this describes pretty much every sailboat owner.
:2 boat:


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

rbrasi said:


> Ummmm, I think this describes pretty much every sailboat owner.
> :2 boat:


Is why I don't think he's crazy. I bought my Capri 25, spent, $5500 for it, sunk probably $5000 more into it, in sails and equipment. Turned around and sold it for $7500... MONEY pit, but wow what a pretty boat when I was done. Doing the same to the S2. I have probably $6000 in this boat already, on top of a $7500 boat/motor/trailer purchase... Starting to really look good though.

Best I can hope to sell it for is $10k.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

So many boats available cheap now I'd pass on that one even if it was free just based on the few pics and the fact it's been on he hard for 8 years, looks like it hasn't seen any love in that time.......
I'd rather spend more upfront and be sailing than buy a cheap boat that needs the money AND time to get on the water.
No matter what boat you buy will it require time and money, just depends on when and how much!


----------

